# huge cage



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

does anybody now where to get a huge ferret cage like let's say about 
5 feet long by3 feet deep by 6 feet tall :!:


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

make one? Why do you need a cage that large? FNs are big, but not that big


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cappy said:


> does anybody now where to get a huge ferret cage like let's say about
> 5 feet long by3 feet deep by 6 feet tall :!:


You could always buy 2 FN's and put them together like Night has done. 
Each cage is 36" long, 24" deep and 4' tall.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

ok you cought me i'v been looking at ferret cage's cause you can house a green iguana in one if it's big inaugh 
and by the way green iguana's our herborver's they would not eat a rat


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell me your not thinking about housing rats and iguanas together !?


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

no no no no i would never house the two together 1 the rat's might chew on the iguana and 2 the iguana might whip the rat with it's tail and 3 the rat's might die because the temp's in the cage would be to hot for rat's


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Phew lol the way you said the iggy wouldnt eat a rat got me worried !


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Sounds like a good Saturday morning cartoon though. "Iggy and the Rat Pack"


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey , u might have something there.Quick call nickelodeon !


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

cappy said:


> ok you cought me i'v been looking at ferret cage's cause you can house a green iguana in one if it's big inaugh
> and by the way green iguana's our herborver's they would not eat a rat


A guy I work with kept his in a large bird cage (think macaw sized), of course it also had free run of the house. 

My uncle custom made one, 2x4 and some kind of wire. It doesn't have to be small just strong for if/when they climb up the wall


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

well about them not eating rats think agian they can and will eat mice but it is not a good diet for them and should not be feed mice but just to inform you that if given a chance they may try to eat a rat but i think you are well informed about them i wont say any more just be careful. 
oh and check thses cages out.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6018+6062&pcatid=6062
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6018+6063&pcatid=6063

this place makes nice looking cages i have been wanted to get one from them but havent had the money.
http://www.cagesbydesign.com/


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

camel24j said:


> well about them not eating rats think agian they can and will eat mice but it is not a good diet for them and should not be feed mice but just to inform you that if given a chance they may try to eat a rat


Iguanas are herbivores. They eat plants. Meat is bad for them and if they eat enough it can cause kidney problems and possible death. In cases were iguanas have eaten meat it was under extreme dietary stress or in times of famine. A well fed iguana will not eat a rat. A real concern is that a large iguana can do a lot of physical damage with its tail and claws.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe the iguana wouldn't eat the rats but the rats would surely take a chunk out of the iguana... rats like the taste of fresh meat & they wouldn't hesitate on eating the iguana that was in what they would consider their home space


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Indeed , there are stories from the first world war about rats eating soldiers legs , who were so cold they couldnt even feel it !
Sorry to all of those who are eating right now.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

yes meat for iguana's can very easly kill there kindey or liver can't remember which but and rat's have been the cause in many herp death's
but then again i can tell you some [ some people would call funny ] storei's about snake feeding's but this is a pet rat forum so i won't tell them cause i don't want my head bitten off


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Just to clarify, I was in no way recommending a rat and iguana live together. I was just saying the chances of an iguana eating a rat are slim to none


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Indeed , there are stories from the first world war about rats eating soldiers legs , who were so cold they couldnt even feel it !
> Sorry to all of those who are eating right now.


ICKYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! *goes and throws up* you are lucky i just finished my hot dog!! 8O


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

*evil laugh*Mwa ha ha ha ha ha! *rubs hands together*


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

In poor nations were leprosy is common there were cases of toes just going missing at night. Finally a doctor figured out that rats had been chewing off numb digits while patients were sleeping


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

glindella said:


> In poor nations were leprosy is common there were cases of toes just going missing at night. Finally a doctor figured out that rats had been chewing off numb digits while patients were sleeping


That has to be living ****..


----------

